# Sick baby?



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

The baby I mentioned yesterday seems to be breathing strangely. She's grunting off and on and taking short breaths, almost breathing hard. Could it be pneumonia??

I didn't notice it until feeding time just now.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be. I wouldn't fool around with it. If you go to a vet, I would take her in.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

What would the dosage be for Pen G for her? She is tiny.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She is only 3 pounds. I fired my vet, so I'm stuck treating on my own.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

PenG is 1 cc per 20lbs twice a day.

Breaking it down from there:
1/2cc per 10 lbs
1/4 cc per 5 lbs

I would give 1/4 cc, it is OK to slightly over, because breaking it down from 1/4cc is harder.

Do it for 5 to 7 days


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I called another vet who said just to give .2cc of Pen G. Seems like not enough? He said Nuflor is best but I could use pen g. A friend said to use tetracycline. Which is better?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nuflor is best....I wouldnt use the tetracycline on any kids under 6 months old...it can disrupt bone and teeth growth...plus it stings to high heaven!...I personally would go with Pen if you cant get Nuflor...at about the 1/4 cc as Pam suggested
Be sure to go SUB Q...pull back the plunger ..if you see blood...re adjust and try again..no blood is good to go!
Did you get a temp on her?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow the vet said .2 cc IM. Which I did earlier just to get some medicine into her while I sorted everything out. I'll give her a higher dose this evening SQ. Her temp is 103.9 she's a sick babe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just pulled out a syringe to look at it and the amount I gave her earlier WAS 1/4cc. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could get the Nuflor, that really would be much better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree with the nuflor.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to use Nuflor, getting it will be a bit of an issue however.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just wanted to update: 

She seems to be improving on the Pen G! She is much brighter, talkative and eating better.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great..hopefully you caught it early and the Pen will take care of it 100%


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She's improving, just not as fast as I'd like. I'm going to call around for some Nuflor. Would some steroids be helpful too maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I found a vet to give me some Nuflor. I gave it to her and within 20 mins she started breathing fast and heavy. What's going on?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It may have stressed her...did you give it sub Q?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, the vet told me to. She seems better today. That's kind of what I was thinking, stress. 

She is a week old today and wasn't due to be born until this weekend so I feel lucky that she has made it this far. She's keeping me guessing that's for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I give it sub Q..the only meds that have to be given IM is hormones...its less painful sub q...sorry that happened..poor baby


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She scared me earlier- I noticed she was chilled (her ears and inside if her mouth was very cool) so I tucked her into my sweatshirt and sat in the sun to warm her. She went unresponsive, she fell asleep and I couldn't wake her- and her breathing slowed way down. Then she was fine! And she seems to be steadily improving since! She is all alert now. So weird!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she may have trouble to regulate her temp...keep an eye on that...glad she is improving..


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She actually slept in my bed with me last night so I could keep her warm. Lol!

I'm thinking her actual due date was yesterday or somewhere in the next day or two- how long until she's better able to regulate her temp do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can take a while. A week or more. Or it can take just a couple days. Depends on the goat.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Got it. Is impossible for them to pass pneumonia on to people?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't think they can pass pneumonia to people .....

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

i would put a sweater on her if she has a hard time holding her temp but BE SURE TO REMOVE IT if it gets too hot especially in the sun. Her body is fighting pneumonia, she doesn't need to also struggle with holding her temp. To my knowledge pneumonia is not a contagious disease.

And yes, I know all about having them sleep in my bed  It seems every year I have one who "moves in" with us for a few days but it is worth every minute. My very first one (2 years ago) was literally left for dead by her owner. Long story-short. She lived with us for a whole month with diapers and all but made a full recovery. Last year she gave me a beautiful boy and this year she had twins. So it is definitely worth the effort !


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I don't think they can pass pneumonia to people .....
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My app keeps crashing. Ugh.

I did put a sweater and diapers on her, it's so adorable. She's not thrilled. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

oh, DO post a picture !!!!
and don't forget to remove the sweater. Overheating her lungs could be just as dangerous as hypothermia.

This was my baby (with her babysitters). She loved it at the house but eventually had to return to the barn


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's rather cool here lately but when it heats up I'll be sure to take it off of her. 

I'll get some pictures as soon as she wakes up from her princess slumber. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just remembered I had this picture from the other day!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure has a comfy bed!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Indeed she does. She goes everywhere with me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, what a pretty little girl! She is adorable! Poor baby is going to have a hard time adjusting the realities of life in the barn after having experienced the finer things in life. :laugh:


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

she is TOOOOOO SWEET !!!!
Ours still thinks she's our baby and follows us everywhere. And CRIES like crazy when she sees us get in the car to leave.
I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Now I know how she truly feels about me! Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

oh, ya! she's not spoiled 
ADORABLE !!!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

anawhitfield said:


> oh, ya! she's not spoiled
> ADORABLE !!!!!


Not one bit! Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

